# Old School  -  Maremma puppies to enjoy



## goatgurl (Dec 28, 2017)

a lot of you are old enough to remember the old school rhyme... Katie and marco sitting in a tree, kissing.  first comes love, then comes marriage then comes Katie with a baby carriage.  I don't really think they are in love but they really like each other.  never saw them kissing but they did romp and play a lot.  never saw a minister here so i'm sure they didn't get married but Katie is sure pushing that baby carriage.  she has 5 of the fattest little balls of appetite you have ever seen.  she is a great mom and marco is working double shifts so she can stay home with the kids.  I love my guardian dogs and really love this hard working pair of Maremmas.  Katie has 5 of the fattest balls of appetite you have ever seen.  pictures to give you a smile while it is cold as blue blazer outside.


 this wasn't an accidental breeding, 3 of the 5 are already placed in working homes which is the reason for the breeding and makes me a happy camper.  Katie is a proud and protective mama and marco isn't real sure why Katie is preoccupied these days.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 28, 2017)

I was thinking about you last night! I was thinking of those balls of fluff and wanted an update! But couldn't say anything. 
So glad you chose to share these guys with our community. 
So happy about your litter. You have great dogs, and you help your dogs reach their full potential!
I just don't know how you are going to part with them!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Dec 28, 2017)

Congrats.
They are gorgeous.


----------



## babsbag (Dec 28, 2017)

What cuties, I love puppies. 

I have one of those trees at my place...Alondra and Francis are sitting in it right now.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Dec 28, 2017)

Congrats!


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Dec 28, 2017)

Congratulations on beautiful, healthy babies!!! I need puppy breath cuddles! Lol


----------



## TAH (Dec 28, 2017)

Congrats.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 28, 2017)

Congrats! They are lovely.  

Will you be keeping any?


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 28, 2017)

Nicely done! Grats on the newborns.


----------



## goatgurl (Dec 28, 2017)

thanks guys, they are just so stinking cute, I love those little gruffs and growls.  they crack me up.  and nothing better than puppy breath.  I am really not sure about keeping one yet.  the gentleman I got Katie from wants one or two pups since all of his dogs are getting older, a friend of mine who raises meat goats wants one too and the guy I get my hay from was asking about them the other day.  I have 60 acres and only 2 adult dogs so I could really use another dog or 2 but since i'm trying to talk myself into reducing my herd even further i'm questioning my needs against my wants.  hard to tell which one of me will win out.


----------



## Baymule (Dec 28, 2017)

What adorable puppies! I know you will have a very hard time letting them go.....


----------



## goatgurl (Dec 29, 2017)

youall know where you have puppies you have to have pictures.  sorry if they bore you but they are just so cute I have to show them off.  @CntryBoy777 you will never have to feel bad about gabbies pics again.  they are getting to that brave "lets go out side and growl at things stage.  sorry the focus isn't great, was getting dark and all I had was my phone.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Dec 29, 2017)

They look like little snowballs....I know that is an ugly word here in the South....but, they are adorably Cuties!!....


----------



## OneFineAcre (Dec 29, 2017)

You are giving me puppy fever


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 29, 2017)




----------



## TAH (Dec 29, 2017)

Love.


----------



## Baymule (Dec 30, 2017)

They are adorable! You post all the pictures you want. In fact, can you post MORE so we can love them?


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Dec 30, 2017)

Aww, congrats!!


----------



## goatgurl (Jan 10, 2018)

ok, time for more baby pictures.  Katie is just the best mama and even daddy marco has figured out that they are sorta fun and is so gentle with them.  shadow meets Fiona and licks her nose.  

 .  don't you just love that face.  now you know why I call her shadow, she has peach eyeshadow on.



puppy fight!!!



4 of the 5 already have homes on working farms with experienced LGD owners which makes this puppy granny a happy camper.  I told str#1 that if I win the publishers clearing house prize i'll just keep all of them but I can't see that happening. don't you have to enter to win?


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Jan 10, 2018)

Those pups are beyond adorable! So glad you've found so many of them great homes and hoping it works out well in finding a home for the last one too!


----------



## Baymule (Jan 10, 2018)

Adorable! Little poof balls of fur. Makes me want puppies......NOT!


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 10, 2018)

Gosh how time has flown by!
Cannot believe how much they have grown!
Love love love them!
I also know you take care of your animals and will place them right. That makes my heart happy!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jan 10, 2018)

I agree with @Baymule , I can only handle 1 at a time....and Joyce has been tending to Gabbie more so than me...she has way more energy and her legs can handle the stairs and hills much better than me. We both play with her inside and work with her on her obedience training and she does respond to both of us. Now, if they were outside as a group with a momma to watch them, then it might be possible....


----------



## goatgurl (Jan 10, 2018)

i'm already working on their manners, no biting me, no chewing on my pant legs, no jumping up on me.  a little correction and redirection goes a long way.  poor Katie is so tired of those little  vacuum cleaners with teeth.  she goes in with them about twice a day to nurse and I feed them twice a day too.  they are pudgy little fur balls.  the look on katies face says it all.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jan 10, 2018)

Is it Over yet??....do I have to??....please Help me!!!....


----------



## Ridgetop (Jan 11, 2018)

Puppies are the best!  too bad they have to grow up since we can't keep as many as we want!  Be glad you have found such great and experienced LGD homes for them.  The temptation is always to keep them but if they have good homes waiting, kiss them good bye and wish them luck.  Remember, having exoerienced puppy fever you (and Katie) will probably have another litter in a couple years and you can keeo one (or 2) then!  Marco and Katie will be ready for helpers and if you are really thinking of reducing your herd (like me - believe it when I see it) you don't want to increase your LGD population.  You will have to _increase_ your herd so the dogs will be happy!  On the other hand, if you are going to rely on Marco and Katie to assist in the training process, you don't want them to be so old that they are grumpy with their young trainees.  What I am really saying is "WHO CAN RESIST PUPPIES?!"  LOL


----------

